# What is your favorite Freestyle maneuver?



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 14, 2003)

just curious......


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 14, 2003)

I usually don't stop til the parson I am freestyling against is on the ground.  If it is free sparring with pads and and point tournament rules I like combinations taht are equal portions hand and foot.


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Dec 14, 2003)

any hand technique for me...i'm a definate puncher.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 14, 2003)

The reverse punch is the base of the art.:asian:
Sean


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 14, 2003)

By far it is the ridgehand for me. Just a personal thing, no real reason except it always works well for me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm not sure I can put an exact favorite down. I like many several things that work well for me. :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 14, 2003)

I used to enjoy sweeping, but have tried to be more of a purer technician, than a trickster through the years. I used to use boxing the ears off of people who got too stupid with me.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Dec 14, 2003)

The JAB

is my all time favorite, there is so much you can do with it. It can be whipping snapping or thrusting. You can fake with it, control distance with it. It is great for setting up another move, weather it be another strike, take down or choke. It's can be a great stinger. If you really develope it, it can be lightning fast and powerfull. It comes off the lead hand which makes it easy not to telegraph it. It is great from point of origin and feels natural from many positions. I have spent alot of time on my jab and I think it is a great move.


----------



## Gotkenpo? (Dec 14, 2003)

excellent points


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 15, 2003)

The reverse punch is always the fight ender for me.  I like the jab and hook punches and other things too, but it's all to set up my baby.  The reverse punch.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 15, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I love the sidekick in freestyle and I guess also in self-defense.

The best is when you can hit the opponent right under their guard and not only does it jam their motion, but you can maintain cover of your centerline.

However, the roundhouse kick is great too!!  

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 16, 2003)

ahhh the Front kick is my friend   the first we learn and first to be put on a shelf to gather dust.. It's so versatile and in freestyle.. I get it in every time.
 Course I love take downs too.. and invariably end up in a grappling match


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh the Front kick is my friend   the first we learn and first to be put on a shelf to gather dust.. It's so versatile and in freestyle.. I get it in every time.
> Course I love take downs too.. and invariably end up in a grappling match  *



Ohhhhhhh, I wanna grapple with you! (Just teasing)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 16, 2003)

The reverse punch is my bread and butter maneuver, however I also love the backfist, roundhouse and ridgehand and of of course the patented Conatser takedowns!

Front kicks are definately out for me.  Every time I try to throw one I Jam something!!!!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a hard time answering this one, it's like asking me which of my children is my favorite......


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I have a hard time answering this one, it's like asking me which of my children is my favorite...... *



Boy, you're worse than the Goldendragon.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 16, 2003)

My favorite hand move is the backfist and my favorite kick is the roundhouse.  Of course, I try to vary the punches and kicks...

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2003)

This is going to sound like no answer, but here it is:
What I rely on depends on who I am fighting and what kind of fighter they are.  I am really fond of my front kick, I have a fairly decent round kick, and my spinning side is passable. I like to use a whipping knife hand for my jab and often follow it with a snapping rear hand back fist (reminiscent of raining claw).  If someone is charging I like to use a front hand thrusting horizontal punch.  I have a right hook with a mind of it's own, I never know when it's going to join in the fray.  So for me, it all depends.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *This is going to sound like no answer, but here it is:
> What I rely on depends on who I am fighting and what kind of fighter they are.  I am really fond of my front kick, I have a fairly decent round kick, and my spinning side is passable. I like to use a whipping knife hand for my jab and often follow it with a snapping rear hand back fist (reminiscent of raining claw).  If someone is charging I like to use a front hand thrusting horizontal punch.  I have a right hook with a mind of it's own, I never know when it's going to join in the fray.  So for me, it all depends. *



Moral of this story:

Stay away from Seig, too much pain here.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 17, 2003)

Side kicks and uppercuts for me. They work nicely in counters


----------



## Shodan (Dec 19, 2003)

Back knuckles and wheel kicks would be at the top of the list for me.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by True2Kenpo
> *I love the sidekick in freestyle and I guess also in self-defense.
> *



I'm with Mr. Ryer on this one...sidekick has to be my fav. in sparring.  'specially that nice little corner with the floaters and the diaphragm...  but I also enjoy a good placed round kick...people don't think a fat guy can move.     I just really like my distance between me and the person I'm squaring off with...


----------



## Seig (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm with Mr. Ryer on this one...sidekick has to be my fav. in sparring.  'specially that nice little corner with the floaters and the diaphragm...  but I also enjoy a good placed round kick...people don't think a fat guy can move.     I just really like my distance between me and the person I'm squaring off with... *


That's true, people don't think a fat guy can move.  I believe he is talking about his experience with his instructor, Chronuss is not fat at all.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Chronuss is not fat at all. *



use to be...still got some pounds to shed...'specially after X-mas and such...but people look at me and believe I'm a slow and lumbering individual...which I usually am until given a purpose.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 7, 2004)

I always liked a good side kick, ridge hand, and hook kick.  haven't seen anyone mention the hook kick.


----------



## Seig (Jan 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brian Jones _
> *I always liked a good side kick, ridge hand, and hook kick.  haven't seen anyone mention the hook kick. *


We generally use the hook kick as part of a kicking combination. Very seldom do we use it as a stand alone move, unless the opponent just leaves us no other option


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 7, 2004)

yeah...the hook-round combo hasn't been used in quite some time...we all got use to use to it...last person I used it against was Sean, wasn't it Seig...?   ...think he got a side kick after that.


----------



## dcence (Jan 16, 2004)

The most effective and probably least used freestyle technique is one I patented.  I point at their chest as if they dropped some food on it and when they look down I quickly brush my fingers up their face.  That gets 'em everytime.

:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

...sounds like the Kenpo Mind Trick strikes again.


----------



## Seig (Jan 18, 2004)

If you delete the kick from Leaping Crane, it works great in a freestyle situation....


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...the hook-round combo hasn't been used in quite some time...we all got use to use to it...last person I used it against was Sean, wasn't it Seig...?   ...think he got a side kick after that. *



Since you have all these long legged people in class, who is the oldest person you have in that "Enter The Dragon" school?


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Since you have all these long legged people in class, who is the oldest person you have in that "Enter The Dragon" school?  *



Probably Tess... they scared off anyone older...


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Probably Tess... they scared off anyone older... *



Guess I better not enroll then.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Guess I better not enroll then. *



They do need to start a "Grand Pa" Class!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Probably Tess... they scared off anyone older... *




I doubt there's many women out there my age that could keep up with my 'pack' as I do :rofl:


To keep things on topic.. 
I like the round to spinning back.. and use it all the time.. then plant and come in with the force of hands.. Keeps those young ones on their toes..


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I doubt there's many women out there my age that could keep up with my 'pack' as I do :rofl:
> *



You're the best!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *They do need to start a "Grand Pa" Class!
> 
> *



That was low...........but I accept!


----------



## Seig (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Since you have all these long legged people in class, who is the oldest person you have in that "Enter The Dragon" school?  *


Larry Turner, age 54.
Occupation:  Police Officer.
Training: Sproadic.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Keeps those young ones on their toes.. *



...mine usually end near Fuzzy or Rusty's head..:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by True2Kenpo
> *I love the sidekick in freestyle*



...everyone yells at me cause of mine... ...dunno why, though..


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Jan 28, 2004)

ok i would definatly have to say b1a. its quick its effective and it hurts.


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 26, 2011)

b1a is classic goodness. 

my favorite is probably tsK rK 6 bk


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 27, 2011)

Freestyle I love to use side blade kicks to the inside of the thigh or back of the knee to facilitate a takedown. Or a really well executed roundhouse ball kick to the chest or bladder. 

Chris


----------

